# Convert Halo H7 to low voltage



## bobbyho (Oct 15, 2007)

Does anyone know if the Halo H7 can has a conversion to change over to a low voltage fixture? I know you can change to LED and that is nice but the flexibility with the MR 16 lamp choices are far superior. Anyway, it is Saturday and I am sure there are no Halo reps at the phones today. Thanks


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Is this what you mean? 

Looks kinda homely to me.

http://usalight.com/tb2607w-6-low-voltage-retrofit-trim-and-transformer.html


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

You can also just buy the transformer & socket part and use any 6" MR-16 trim. 

Here's the Nora:

http://www.noralighting.com/catalog/lighting/Low_Voltage_MR16_Retrofit_Kit_Transformer-7833-0.html

Halo had one called a H478, but I could not find it on Halo or Cooper's site.

Oh, there are also line voltage MR-16 lamps, but maybe not in as many wattage's and beam spreads. I'm not finding a conversion for that.


----------



## bobbyho (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you very much, that is exactly what I was looking for.


----------

